# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الجلافيط v الجلافيط

## africanu

*الدقيقة 83 من زمن مبارة جلافيط الجبال و جلافيط العاصمة
2       -     صفر
*

----------


## africanu

*خمسة دقائق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الغلبو منو يا ناس الغلبو منو جلفوووووووووووووووووووووط
*

----------


## قنوان

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قنوان امسكي السبحة
فضلت 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*جلفط جلافيط شخط شخابيط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*وااااااا شماتت ابله ظاظا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الغلبو منو يا ناس الغلبو منو جلفوووووووووووووووووووووط



انتي اقعودي بس للغناء
 :a033::a033::0144::0144:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قنوان امسكي السبحة
فضلت 3 دقائق



 بعد دا الجلافيط اتجلفطو يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله حننوني اللهم لا شمااااتة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دقيقتين وبركبو التونسية
*

----------


## قنوان

*صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااايمه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انا ماشي الزريبة اوواوو
*

----------


## africanu

*ركبو التونسية
ههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااي
وجع وجع
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

دقيقتين وبركبو التونسية



ركبوا وربطو الاحزمة كمان
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايمه
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*جلفوط الجبال احسن من جلفوط ام درمان
*

----------


## africanu

*انا ماشي اجيب لي صندوق بارد 
كرامة وكده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*افريكانو يابتاع الميتة دة بوست شنو دة 
*

----------


## قنوان

*حاره  هي اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااأي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قروش مافي كورة مافي
هذا لسان حال الجلافيط
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتي اقعودي بس للغناء
:a033::a033::0144::0144:



 احي يا رياض والله انا اتكيفت كيف
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ريااااااااااااااااااااااااااض وصلت الزريبه ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انا ماشي اجيب لي صندوق بارد 
كرامة وكده



بطل طعمية يا افركانو
والله يلموا فيك في لفة بجهجهوك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

افريكانو يابتاع الميتة دة بوست شنو دة 



 
احلي بوست ياقلب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*افريكانو يفتح لينا بوست بعد ضمان النتيجة
ههههههههههه
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انا ماشي اجيب لي صندوق بارد 
كرامة وكده



يا افريكانو البارد دا امشي وزعو في الزريبه عشان تطفي النار دي :evil2:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ريااااااااااااااااااااااااااض وصلت الزريبه ولا لسه



اوعا الشوك يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

بطل طعمية يا افركانو
والله يلموا فيك في لفة بجهجهوك



ده كان في واحد فيهم وراني عنقرتو
*

----------


## قنوان

*رياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض وصلت ولا لسه والله الزريبه عجاجتها تلخم
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*ألجلفوط  غلب الهلفوت:1 (13):
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا افريكانو البارد دا امشي وزعو في الزريبه عشان تطفي النار دي :evil2:



 
نار جهنم انشاء الله تولع في الزريبة
قنوان لي زمن مافرحته في الجلافيط
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

بطل طعمية يا افركانو
والله يلموا فيك في لفة بجهجهوك



 البجهجهو منو انت ما شايف صوره افريكانو دي ولا شنو يا اسعد
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

البجهجهو منو انت ما شايف صوره افريكانو دي ولا شنو يا اسعد



ههههههههه ما شاء الله 
انا كحلتا بعد ما كتبتا
قربتا اعمل تعديل :CEDP_Stealer:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جلفوط صغير عملها في الجلفوط الاكبر منه جلفطه

كريم ربنا كريم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة الحقونا بأخبار الزريبة 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نار جهنم انشاء الله تولع في الزريبة
قنوان لي زمن مافرحته في الجلافيط



 ديل غالبين يجننو مغلوبين يحننو:ANSmile23:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

والله حننوني اللهم لا شمااااتة




أستغفر الله العظيم
لكن والله يا أسعد شماتة شديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدة

:d3::a033::1 (5)::0144::087:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا جماعة الحقونا بأخبار الزريبة 



راجينا زي العيد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

البجهجهو منو انت ما شايف صوره افريكانو دي ولا شنو يا اسعد



حزام اسود في الكركدي
حزام بني في البلي ستاشن
اخوك مابتخاف عليه ياقنوان
كان انعصرته شديد كاكي مابحصلني

وجع وجع ياجلافيط 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*:014:
:1 (46):

*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*في الاستديو التحليلي رضاء ساءل النقي الطرف الشمال مشي وين النقي قال ليه مشي وما جاء
المحيرني بس هو مشي وين ويجيب شنو وليه ماجاء
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*والله يا جماعه الناس ديل حننوني وشالت عديل ياخ هلال كادقلي دا كان الطيش عندو نقطه واااااااااااااااحده واتغلب كل المباريات
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*:a039:
عرفتوا ديل منو؟؟

رياض .. قنوان .. أفريكانو

ناقصين الابيض ضميرك


*

----------


## africanu

*مرض ام سادمبا
اصاب جميع لاعبين الجلافيط
قروشي ناوووو 
(ناوووو وله بس)
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد زين العابدين
					

في الاستديو التحليلي رضاء ساءل النقي الطرف الشمال مشي وين النقي قال ليه مشي وما جاء
المحيرني بس هو مشي وين ويجيب شنو وليه ماجاء



 مشي يجيب مويه لافريكانو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

:a039:

عرفتوا ديل منو؟؟ 
رياض .. قنوان .. أفريكانو 
ناقصين الابيض ضميرك 



طبعا الفي النص الكلامها كتير دي ما انا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مسؤلين من الخير
وين الحبيب acba77

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررين

*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*يا افريكانو اخوى الجلافيط قالوا عندهم تكتيك عالى هاك التكتيك دى :a26::a26::a26:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

:a039:

عرفتوا ديل منو؟؟ 
رياض .. قنوان .. أفريكانو 
ناقصين الابيض ضميرك 



طبعا الترتيب ده علي حسب العمر
الابيض ضميرك بكون قدام اسمي طبعا

وجع وجع ياجلافيط
*

----------


## قنوان

*ايهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب  انت ما ماشي الزريبه رياض غطس ما جا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*دا لعب الميه يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*الجلفوط الصغير ينتصر علي الجلفوط الكبير .....والسبب ......التحكيم كويس .....ولو الحكم كويس الجلفوط الكبير مغلوب من اتنين ولفوق ...........لحدي خمسة مازنبي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

يا افريكانو اخوى الجلافيط قالوا عندهم تكتيك عالى هاك التكتيك دى :a26::a26::a26:



ود العقيد ياقلب
صاحب الرايحة قالو فتش خشم البقرة
بكره بيقولو الكلام ده(ده تكتيك من الربراب)
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

طبعا الترتيب ده علي حسب العمر
الابيض ضميرك بكون قدام اسمي طبعا

وجع وجع ياجلافيط



 وووووووووووووووب انا من كضبك انتو مش ختيتوني في النص عشان ما اقع
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حزام اسود في الكركدي
حزام بني في البلي ستاشن
اخوك مابتخاف عليه ياقنوان
كان انعصرته شديد كاكي مابحصلني

وجع وجع ياجلافيط 



هههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
لو اتزنقتا شدييييييييييييد
قول يا كلتشي بصوت عاالي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*زريبة ايه 
في زريبة اكتر من الشفناها دي
زريبة يوجد فيها شوالين فحم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ايهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب  انت ما ماشي الزريبه رياض غطس ما جا




رياض في السكة جاي راجع من الزريبة .. وجايب معاه كم (بعشوم) كده
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

وووووووووووووووب انا من كضبك انتو مش ختيتوني في النص عشان ما اقع



هههههاااااااااااااااي
راكبين رقشه ياقنوان
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

افريكانو يابتاع الميتة دة بوست شنو دة 



 هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى
فاتح لى البوست فى الدقائق الأخيره بعد ما ضمن
افريكانو نحست الرشاريش
تانى أى مباراه للرشاريش تجى هنا تتحكر من عصرا بدرى
ده الكلام . . . شفت كييييييييييف
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

رياض في السكة جاي راجع من الزريبة .. وجايب معاه كم (بعشوم) كده



بعشوم اخو عشوشه ام ضنب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

دا لعب الميه يا ايهاب




دحين المية دي ما كتيرة يا أسعد؟؟؟

ده لعب فلس سااااااااااااااااااااااااي
 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههاااااااااااااااي
راكبين رقشه ياقنوان



 رقشه يا بتاع الكركدي فضحتنا وانا من قبيل منفوخه افريكانو ما بتجهجه وبتاع:1 (47):
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*طلعت الشارع ماشفته لي جلفوط واحد
عارفيني لابد ليهم
مامشكلة الليله الا يصلو المغرب في بيوتهم
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا ايهاب امشي شوف الحرق ورقو في الزريبه  دا منو مولد مولد بهناك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*africanu, محمد زين العابدين, مرتضي دياب, az3d, bakri2010, الأبيض ضميرك, اسماعيل, Ehab M. Ali, manooo, رياض عباس بخيت*, شمس الدين شريف, صخر, عباس التنقر, yahiaginawi, ود البقعة, ودالعقيد, وهبة, قنوان
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لعب الميات ظاهر يامزمل وارجع واقول متي ماوجد تحكيم عادل ويخاف الله ولايخاف ناس مجدي لن يصمد الهلال أمام اي فريق
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

رقشه يا بتاع الكركدي فضحتنا وانا من قبيل منفوخه افريكانو ما بتجهجه وبتاع:1 (47):



افو افو ياقنوان 
كدي اديني ذغروته واحده بس
كان مابقيت ليك (جاكي شان)
واخلي ليك ريحتهم طير طير
اصلي جعلتي وكده
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حمدلله ع السلامة يا رياض

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

افو افو ياقنوان 
كدي اديني ذغروته واحده بس
كان مابقيت ليك (جاكي شان)
واخلي ليك ريحتهم طير طير
اصلي جعلتي وكده



 يعني جعلنانو ما افريكانو يا الوافر ضراعو والله اكتر بوست بسطني في المنبر دا ياهو البوست بتاعك دا ينصر مريخك قول آمين:d3:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الربراب بكره بيقول عملنها مقصوده
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يعني جعلنانو ما افريكانو يا الوافر ضراعو والله اكتر بوست بسطني في المنبر دا ياهو البوست بتاعك دا ينصر مريخك قول آمين:d3:



تسلمي لينا يارائعة
ومن محراب عشق الزعيم الجمعنا 
اقول ليك امين امين امين
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الربراب بكره بيقول عملنها مقصوده



انتا الليله الله يجازيك 
انتا عارف انتا لو صحفي كان شلتوك في ميدان عام
لانك فقعت مرارة الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله  الجامع  مافيه  ولا جلفوط  لكن  برضوا برجاهم  في  العشاء
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله أصحابي الجلافيط كلهم مقفلين تلفوناتهم

تهي تهي تهي

نفسي بس بكرة أشوف العنوان الرئيسي ل(دبيب البلد)
بس ما يكتبو برضو اسيادبلد

*

----------


## africanu

*ههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
مشيت اصلي المغرب في الزاوية الجنب البيت
دخلته مع الركعة الاولي
وقفت جمب واحد جلفوط
الامام بعد مايقراء الفاتحة الناس كلها امييين
الاصحبي ده
الامام سلم اول تسليمه زولك سلم مرتين واتخارج سريع
عرفه الجلفوط
بس العشاء بلبد ليهو
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

والله أصحابي الجلافيط كلهم مقفلين تلفوناتهم

تهي تهي تهي

نفسي بس بكرة أشوف العنوان الرئيسي ل(دبيب البلد)
بس ما يكتبو برضو اسيادبلد




ايهاب رجااء خاااص جداجدا
من الصباح وريني عنوان الصحف البتقراها كلها 
عليك الله ما تنسا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

ايهاب رجااء خاااص جداجدا
من الصباح وريني عنوان الصحف البتقراها كلها 
عليك الله ما تنسا




حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر 
 
*

----------


## africanu

*عوووووك الجلافيط قالو شداد السبب
جنس محن
*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ايهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب  انت ما ماشي الزريبه رياض غطس ما جا



يا قنوان رياض قاعد يحجز فى شكلة فى زريبة الجماعة قالوا الحكم كمل المبارة قبل زمنها بدقيقتين قالوا التعادل كان بجى :d3:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عوووووك الجلافيط قالو شداد السبب
جنس محن



 بعد شويه ح يقولوا السبب افريكانو عشان كدا اعمل شخيت واستخدم الساتر:a40:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر 



 والله الليله ايهاب مبسوط ما برفض طلب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بعد شويه ح يقولوا السبب افريكانو عشان كدا اعمل شخيت واستخدم الساتر:a40:



ديل مابعيده عليهم ياقنوان
بس اخوك مسنود من اليمين (ود ابوالقاسم)
وعن الشمال سلك
بنوديهم ليك الحتانه
*

----------


## africanu

*هووووووي ياشباب
الرحلة يوم السبت 
دايرين الكل حضور
توتي وكده
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أفريكانو كنت فى مناسبة....
الجلافيط جلفطو جلفطة جلفاطة

*

----------


## africanu

*قالو الجماعه في كادقلي الشكله عجاجه
وصل السما
قارورة مع ولدنا
ولدنا عفص ليك القارورة عفص شديد
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

أفريكانو كنت فى مناسبة....
الجلافيط جلفطو جلفطة جلفاطة



ههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي يابطني
اوع المناسبة تكون تعارف وكده
كان الجلفوط نطه اخوك بلبس البدله وبجي 
ابو السريع ياقلب
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر 
 



تسلم يا حبييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هههههههااااااااااااي 
ياقارورة
ياناس مسؤلين من الخير
الديك صحي نمن يكبر(ببيض)
سؤال عفوي عفوي شديد
*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الربراب بكره بيقول عملنها مقصوده



يا افريكانو اخوى سمعت اخر الاخبار الجماعة لقوا ليهم عذر قالوا الجلفوط الصغير وضعه صعب فى الترتيب عشان كدى ادوا دفرة  :CEDP_Stealer:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*يا جماعة رياض غرق هناك ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا ايهاب في 110 في منتدى الجلافيط
حيكون في 100 غواصة و10 جلافيط بس
شمااااااااار سااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههههااااااااااااي 
ياقارورة
ياناس مسؤلين من الخير
الديك صحي نمن يكبر(ببيض)
سؤال عفوي عفوي شديد




بهو هو
يا افريكانو خلي بالك الليلة قارورة حيعتزل اللعب الولائي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

يا افريكانو اخوى سمعت اخر الاخبار الجماعة لقوا ليهم عذر قالوا الجلفوط الصغير وضعه صعب فى الترتيب عشان كدى ادوا دفرة :cedp_stealer:




تعرف يادفعه(اخوك ودعقيد برضو بس مطافي)
ديل ياقلب العزر عندهم متل الفكي المابعرف يعمل ليهو
 عمل.
اديك عمل مايصدق معاك 
ترجع ليهو يقول ليك المشكلة 
فيك مافي العمل
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

بهو هو
يا افريكانو خلي بالك الليلة قارورة حيعتزل اللعب الولائي



 
تعرف يا اسعد ده عمرو مايعتزل
ده متل الشبشه كان مسك فيك
الا حمار الوادي يهنق حتين يفك
المشكلة انو ماعندنا حمار وادي
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ياقول مزمل لعب الميه بنعرفوا ولعب الخمسميه بنعرفوا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللعوته
					

ياقول مزمل لعب الميه بنعرفوا ولعب الخمسميه بنعرفوا




ده لعب شيكات طايره ياوداللعوته
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا أفركانو أهديك الكاركاتير دا من تصميمى


*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يا أفركانو أهديك الكاركاتير دا من تصميمى





دي الزعل نافخا ولا كانت في كادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

دي الزعل نافخا ولا كانت في كادوقلي



هاهاهههههه ههههههه داير تطرشق 

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يا أفركانو أهديك الكاركاتير دا من تصميمى




 
ههههاااااااااااااااااااااااي يا اياس 
محنك محن يارائع
دي مابتبيض دي بتلد كتاكيت (وكمان قيصريه)
*

----------


## acba77

*فلم الابن العاق
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*حوالينا ولا علينا 
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

:a039:
عرفتوا ديل منو؟؟

رياض .. قنوان .. أفريكانو

ناقصين الابيض ضميرك





:022::022::022::022::022::022:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

:022::022::022::022::022::022:



 
ياتينا اسمك كان اول واحد بس
غلطه مطبعية
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*- بكرة الإستقالات فى الجرايد 
- والله الحالة سايبه 
- اللاعب رقم 12 (الحكم ) كان محايد 
- الكابتن حيشطب قريب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

- بكرة الإستقالات فى الجرايد 
- والله الحالة سايبه 
- اللاعب رقم 12 (الحكم ) كان محايد 
- الكابتن حيشطب قريب



يسمع منك الله ياابوحميد
                        	*

----------

